# Fundamentals for drums production



## Anami (Aug 18, 2017)

Hey guys!

My background is in classical and jazz music. But I do want to produce/compose more music in the electronic genre. I understand the basic concepts of subtractive synthesis.I do own a prophet 08 (Helped a lot with learning synthesis) and also playing a bit with FM synthesis. But my question is more towards the fundamentals of producing electronic drums. And more specific to layering techniques. Is there a place/tutorial/book that is approaching these subjects not from the software/manual side of things? But more from basic concepts? Anyway greatly appreciate the input!


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Aug 18, 2017)

This is exactly what you need:

https://www.dancemusicproduction.com/products/fundamental-drums


----------

